# Recognition Challenge Mk I



## Korus (10 Jan 2004)

As some of you may or may not know, one of my interests is vehicle recognition. I‘ve got too many pictures of different military vehicles on my HDD, so I thought I‘d put up some of the more interesting pictures for everyone to try to identify. Some are rather easy, some are harder.

There are 12 images in the first batch, and I have to appologize in advance for the large size of some of these pictures, as I lost all of my image editing software recently. It will take a while to load under dial-up..

Vehicle Pictures

See if you can recognize any of them, and then name off their role, armament, etc..


----------



## leopard11 (10 Jan 2004)

no. 12 is an iltis right? lol


----------



## Pikache (10 Jan 2004)

1. T62
5. T54/55
6. BRDM?
9. BRDM 1
11. C1 howitzer (not a vehicle)
12. Shitter on wheels

Man I suck.


----------



## Korus (10 Jan 2004)

You got 5 and 12.


----------



## koalorka (10 Jan 2004)

1. Slovakian T-72M1 Moderna with ERA and two 20 mm Oerlikon KAA-001 cannons.
2. Israeli Achzarit APC based on captured T-55/54 chassis.
3. "Roughed-up" T-72 (can‘t specify exact model, probably T-72M1 - most common).
4. Challenger Armoured Repair and Recovery Vehicle (CHARRV).
5. T-54 tanks (not T-55)
6. BMP-1 with Delco-25 turret armed with 25 mm M242 Bushmaster cannon and 7,62 mm M240C MG.
7. Kroton - Polish mechanized mine layer, based on the chassis of an improved MT-LB.
8. Russian MT-LBR6 light armored multipurpose rapid-reaction corps transporter armed with 30 mm 2A72 auto. cannon and PKTM 7,62 mm MG.
9. BTR-70 APC, with 14,5 mm KPWT and 7,62 mm MG‘s.
10. Looks like a prototype of the BMP-T IFV.
11. Not sure, 105-155 mm howitzer?
12. hmmm... adjectives fail me. lol


----------



## Korus (10 Jan 2004)

You‘re good, you got most of them.

7) You got it, but there‘s also an acronym for it: ISM / ISMN

8) correct vehicle, wrong country.. AFAIK, it‘s Ukranian.

9) Close, but it‘s not a 70.


10) No, sorry.. This one is pretty tough, I can‘t find too many references to it on the internet.

11) It‘s less than 155mm, but more than 105mm


----------



## East Side Soprano (10 Jan 2004)

#10...Soviet 130mm D-3?


----------



## East Side Soprano (10 Jan 2004)

Sorry, I meant #11


----------



## Korus (10 Jan 2004)

Nope.. Here are a couple of hints..

10) It‘s a self propelled mortar

11) It‘s the same gun that‘s used on a relativley new russian self propelled gun.


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (11 Jan 2004)

152mm, or 122mm?


----------



## RCD (11 Jan 2004)

#12 must be Canada new replacement for tanks.


----------



## koalorka (11 Jan 2004)

9. BTR-60
10. Still not sure, Wasilok mortar on BMP-2 chassis?
11. 152,4 mm 2A65 howitzer, towed version of the 2A64 used in 2S19 MSTA-S SPH.


----------



## koalorka (11 Jan 2004)

Oh yeah, the 2A65 is also called the Msta-B


----------



## Korus (11 Jan 2004)

Nope, #9 isn‘t a 60 either.. 
You nailed #11,

as for #10, you pretty much got it. It‘s a 2B9M/BMP-1, a self propelled mortar from Hungary.


----------



## koalorka (11 Jan 2004)

#9 must be a BTR-80 or some kind of specialized version of it, because I can‘t see the turret. Maybe its the RChM-4-01 vehicle used for detecting NBC threats, or BREM-K recovery vehicle.


----------



## Korus (11 Jan 2004)

Well, it‘s a BTR-80, though I don‘t think it‘s a specialized version. I‘m pretty sure I can see the turret.. One guy is blocking most of it, and I beleive the 3rd guy from the bottom right has his arm on it. You can also barely see the 14.5mm sticking out by the top of one of the hatches.

I think it‘s a good example, though, of why you don‘t want anyone toking up the Mary Jane before painting the camo pattern on..   

I‘ve got another set of pictures lined up, I‘ll try and get them online shortly.


----------



## koalorka (11 Jan 2004)

Bring it on...


----------



## Korus (11 Jan 2004)

Alright, here‘s the next set.
I‘ll have to be honest, though, I haven‘t a clue on what #2 is. I‘m pretty sure the file I have is incorrectly named, but I‘ll throw it up anyways, to see if anyone can ID it.

 http://www.ece.ualberta.ca/~rkorus/afv2/


----------



## Pikache (11 Jan 2004)

3. ADATs
6. T62
12. T72

Crazy.


----------



## Korus (11 Jan 2004)

3 Is not an ADATS, beleive it or not.

6 I too will vote for T-62, as I‘m pretty sure that‘s a fume extractor you can just make out 1/3rd of the way from the end of the barrel.

12 Is based on a T-72, but I want to see if anyone can catch onto the specific variant.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (11 Jan 2004)

1: PT-76
2: not sure
3: Javlein missles on M113 chassis?
4: BMP-2 Chassis
5: SA-7 or SA-14?
6: T-62.. I concur
7: ?
8: BMP-2
9: ?
10: 120mm SO-120 SPH mortar (2S9)
11: AMX-30
12: M-84 From Bosnia
13: ?
14: T72 w/ERA


----------



## Jason Jarvis (11 Jan 2004)

2. Bereg A222S1 152 mm SP artillery team
3. Tricky, but I think it‘s an ASRAD-R with Bolide Missile and the HARD 3-D search radar mounted on an M113
9. ZSU-23-4
14. T-80 or T-90


----------



## Maxpower (11 Jan 2004)

#7 MT LB


----------



## sinblox (11 Jan 2004)

#8 has some weird looking camouflage on it. Is it actually Ukraine‘s standard pattern? Looked it up and I can‘t find it.


----------



## Korus (11 Jan 2004)

sinblox: I‘m not sure about the actual camo pattern, but from what I can find the vehicle itself is manufacured in the Ukraine, the name of the company eludes me at the moment, although the company is listed on Army-technology.com

As for #1.. I‘m not 100% sure what it is, although I‘ll go with Bzzliteyr and say it‘s a PT-76. 
For #2, It looks like Jason has got it, although looking it up on google, it seems that it‘s a 130mm system?
 http://www.milparade.com/1998/27/052.htm 

The correct answers so far are: (If anyone catches a mistake, let me know)

#1 PT-76
#2 Bereg A222S1
#3 ASRAD
#4 ---- Still looking for the specific vehicle..
#5 ---- 
#6 T-62
#7 ---- Still looking for the specific vehicle..
#8 BMP-2
#9 ----
#10 2S9
#11 AMX-30
#12 M-84
#13 ----
#14 T-80


----------



## koalorka (13 Jan 2004)

Alright, let‘s start.
1. Looks like the PT-76, can tell by the muzzle break of D-56T 76,2 mm cannon.
2. I think Jason is right, its an A222S1 Bereg coastal defence battery.
3. ASRAD-R with Bolide Missile and the Ericsson HARD radar, on M113A3 chassis.
4. BRM-1 recon vehicle based on BMP-1 chassis.
5. 9K32M Strela-2M missile system (SA-7 Grail).
6. Yep, that‘s a T-62.
7. 9K37M Strela-10M (SA-13 Gohper)
8. BMP-2
9. 2S6M Tunguska
10. 2S9 Anona self-propelled 120 mm mortar.
11. AMX-30B2
12. Serbian M-84 variant of T-72M1
13. 9K331 Tor (SA-15 Gauntlet)
14. T-80BW with slanted ERA armour.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (13 Jan 2004)

Isn‘t that last one an ILTIS?


I could be mistaken but they both stink like ****! lol


----------



## Korus (13 Jan 2004)

All good, except for #4 and #5.


----------



## koalorka (13 Jan 2004)

Im guessing that #4 is one of the commander series of vehicles, perphaps BMP-1K or BMP-1KSh.
#5. Sorry that is a Igla, SA-16 Gimlet.


----------



## Korus (13 Jan 2004)

SA-16 is correct for #5.

#4 is actually a PRP-4, Artillery Recce. A variant of the BMP-1. The large squarish sensor box on the side is giveaway if you‘ve seen it before. If you could see the front of the turret, you‘d see a 7.62mm MG as the main armament.


----------



## koalorka (13 Jan 2004)

Interesting variant of the BMP, never seen it before. Well, it looks like we have got all the vehicles. Now, can YOU tell me what this vehicle is precisley:
 http://armor.kiev.ua/Tanks/Modern/PT91/PT91_1.jpg


----------



## koalorka (13 Jan 2004)

Dammit! Now that was really stupid of me!


----------



## Korus (13 Jan 2004)

Twardy, Polish variant of the T-72

Ja jestem Polakiem.    
Well, sort of... I was born here, so I‘m Canadian, but my family is from Poland.


----------



## koalorka (13 Jan 2004)

Oh really!? I‘m also Polish, but born in Germany. And yes that is our PT-91 Twardy of which 233 have been built so far. But I think Poland is halting any further orders, becuase the germans gave us 128 Leopard 2A4 for a symbolic price.


----------



## Korus (13 Jan 2004)

Yeah, Poland is getting some nice kit for joining NATO.

I still remember the last time I was there, hearing MIGs going supersonice overhead...


----------

